# Picking up these two next week



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So I just found these two cuties. The buck is out of a Lamancha the lady bought bred. She was told that she was bred to a boar but the kids came out obviously either part Nigerian dwarf or pygmy, not boer. He is 7 months old. Lol and the doeling was a bottle baby her friend raised when her momma passed away. She is also a Lamancha/Nigerian or pygmy cross. She is 8 months old.

Do you think the doeling is big enough to be bred right now? And what are the chances of her even cycling at this time of year since she is half Lamancha? I would like to get her bred either to the buck I'm getting with her or to my Nigerian/pygmy cross buck but want to make sure that she is big enough.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Which one is the female? They are cute!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The blonde is the female


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I really don't need the buck because I have a Nigerian/pygmy cross buck but I thought breeding the two together will keep more Lamancha genes and make better milkers than breeding her to the Nigerian pygmy cross


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

How much does the doe weigh?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm not sure yet since I have to travel an hour to where she is. I would say from the pictures she is at least 50 lbs. She is about the same size as my Nigerian/pygmy crosses but I would expect her to get at least a little bigger than them.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would wait until she's a year old, regardless of size.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd probably wait until next fall


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Well I picked them up and I'm afraid Maddie is already bred and quite possibly by a huge buck! She had them all together. So this little 7-8 month old doe was with a Lamancha doe, 3 Nubian does, a Nubian buck, a Boar buck, a 8 month old nubian buckling and the 7 month old Lamancha pygmy cross buckling! Way too many males in with this little girl. She has no udder development but her pooch is puffy and relaxed. Definitely pointed down and has some clear discharge. Poop is good healthy berries. Belly is about even on both sides and not really big. I would say she is probably 2 to 2 1/2 months along by her pooch but I'm not sure. Will get pictures as soon I can!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Here are some pictures



















These are tail naturally up


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Well that's not the greatest :/ 

Be sure to be at her birth and have a vet's and/or goat mentor's number(s) on hand. 

Don't give her too much grain.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I have had to reach in and pull kids on a pygmy doe before. She had quads. She had one on her own then kept pushing without progress. I went in and they were tangled. I got one out and figured out she was the problem, she was alive but her intestines were outside of her body and she was missing one ribcage/side and was trying to come out sideways bent in half. After that the other two shot out quickly.

And I don't usually feed much if any grain. So hopefully she has at least 2 or 3 and hope I can get them out of they are tangled.


----------

